# First product from program i have owned 26 mins :)



## duncanp (Feb 2, 2006)

title says all


----------



## joyride (Feb 5, 2006)

I am kind of curious as to what program you did this in? If you did it in photoshop, throwing a few gradients across some areas to indicate highlightes will really make it pop. I've got some products that I have done in PS that I could post for you that may be able to show exactly what I mean by this.http://photobucket.com


----------



## duncanp (Feb 7, 2006)

this was made using a basic 3d prog where i made a wireframe and added basic textures


----------



## Fate (Feb 7, 2006)

oo i could use that in DT.... but im so fed up with it that ive lost all care for what gcse mark i get in it.... time to focas on important things....ahhh english and RS... my saviours.

Cool 3D designs btw


----------



## duncanp (Feb 12, 2006)

RS?


----------



## Darfion (Feb 13, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> RS?


Religious studies?


----------



## gfoz (Feb 13, 2006)

They may not be photo-realistic perhaps  , but creating that in 26 minutes in a brand new application's very impressive!


----------

